# Fuel Line Routing along Frame Rail, 69 Vert/Judge



## GTORAD (Jun 21, 2015)

Still trying to get the details correct on my 69. I assume a boxed frame is different that is why I indicated judge and convertible in the title.

Can anyone enlighten me on the proper routing of the 2 fuel lines along the frame rail once they come thru the frame up front and before they get to the bend in the frame over the axle? 

1. Do the 2 fuel lines route above or below the front parking brake cable where it exits the frame up front?

2. Do the 2 fuel lines route above or below the transmission crossmember?

3. Are there any clamps in front of the cross member securing the lines to the frame?

4. Are there any single clamps that secure the 2 fuel lines AND the brake line other than the one at the top of the frame bend over the axle?

I purchased the fuel line clamp kit from Inline, that comes with 2 clamps that both hold both lines together (one vert and one horz), but it just seems that there should be a couple more spaced alone the the rail since these are more toward the rear.

Thanks for any input you could provide.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

GTORAD said:


> Still trying to get the details correct on my 69. I assume a boxed frame is different that is why I indicated judge and convertible in the title.
> 
> Can anyone enlighten me on the proper routing of the 2 fuel lines along the frame rail once they come thru the frame up front and before they get to the bend in the frame over the axle?
> 
> ...


I can't help with the '69 answers but I can take a look at our '68 and let you know what it looks like. I'll try to post some photos tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## GTORAD (Jun 21, 2015)

That would be great. If your 68 also has 2 lines it wouldbe the same routing I'm sure.

Actually I don't think I would need pics just take alook and let me know.

Thnaks!!


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Sorry for not getting back sooner. I haven't had much time this week to look at the car. I was able to crawl underneath and check it out...I will do my best to describe.

From the rear going forward....
Two fuel lines (one large and one small) route together over the frame and is secured to the top side of the coil spring pocket with a strap clamp....sort of like a one hole strap for electrical conduit. Looks like a hex heat sheet metal screw...about #14 size. From there they continue along the frame over the control arm bushing pocket and then along the inside lower edge of the boxed frame rail where it is joined by the brake line. The rigid brake line begins at the axle snubber crossmember and UNDER the short brace that reinforces the snubber crossmember to the control arm bushing pocket. The brake then turns up and over the spring pocket to join the fuel lines. At that point....there is a bendable tab to secure the lines.....sorta like the tabs that secure the wire harness on the firewall. Just forward of the control arm bushing pocket there is a two tube clamp. The large fuel line is in the upper portion and the brake line is in the lower socket. The clamp is clipped into the frame rail at this point. The small fuel return line is secured to the large fuel supply line with a S clamp.....fairly small clamp. That clamp doesn't attach to anything else....it just keeps the two fuel lines sistered together. From there the three lines route forward, under the cross member where there is one more clamp. The fuel lines route along the frame and then into the frame where they pop out again ahead of the front suspension area. The fuel line connects to some sort of valve block mounted to the engine side of the frame horn.


I hope this helps.


----------



## dedlund400 (May 17, 2020)

Does anybody have a pic of the fuel line from the front hard line to the fuel pump. I know its a rubber fuel line, but not sure how it is routed. I have a 1970 Convertible that is non emissions.


----------

